# fenster mit fester größe



## z0oL (28. Juni 2002)

hi

ich hab auf meiner seite ein paar "popups", welche eine bestimmte größe haben (sollen). Diese Größe soll aber vom User nicht geändert werden können.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (28. Juni 2002)

wenn du es ohne resizable machst geht es
function NewWindow(mypage,myname,w,h,scroll){
'height='+h+',width='+w+',top='+TopPosition+',left='+LeftPosition+',scrollbars='+scroll+''
win = window.open(mypage,myname,settings)}


----------



## Googy (1. Juli 2002)

so könnte es aussehen:

function openWindow(theURL,winName,features) 
{
  window.open(theURL,winName,features);
}

und dann einfach die dunktion aufrufen:

onClick="openWindow('url.hmt','','toolbar=yes,location=yes,status=yes,menubar=yes,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,width=300,height=300')

der beispiel zeigt einz mit 300x300 mit menu, rollbalken, usw...


----------



## lula (6. November 2002)

kann man mit F11 nicht alle festen unresizable fenster austricksen?
*rätsel*  hat das überhaupt sinn? ich steh nämlich vorm selben prob, ich möchte nicht das mein popup verändert wird in der größe. hab gehört das ist unmöglich. jetzt schlag ich mich mit backgoundno repeat und verrutschenden tabellen herum *args*


----------



## Paranoia (6. November 2002)

hey..

mit F11 kann auch dieses fenster maximiert werden.. aber ich denke, wenn der programmierer eine feste grösse vorgiebt, wird der anwender wohl kaum auf f11 klicken.. wenn doch, ist der user selbst schuld, wenn er nicht in den genuss des 'wahren' layouts kommt, würd ich mal sagen..  

greetings para


----------

